# tattoos in EMS



## Trailrider (May 1, 2013)

anyone have/want to get more tattoos? Do you think it affects how people view you? Are their tattoos more professional then others?  I'm just curious,because I have a sleeve and i'm pretty new in emergency services.  




stay safe out there,


----------



## Achilles (May 1, 2013)

Personally, I'm not a fan of tattoos, and since you have a sleeve, don't be surprised if you have to wear a long sleeve shirt- even in the Summer. No I don't want a tattoo nor do I plan on getting one.
I don't view people as below me or above me, if you have a tattoo or a tooth missing or w/e, I will not judge you. Although if it was caused by a beer bottle I might considered a few jokes


----------



## Trailrider (May 1, 2013)

Achilles said:


> Personally, I'm not a fan of tattoos, and since you have a sleeve, don't be surprised if you have to wear a long sleeve shirt- even in the Summer. No I don't want a tattoo nor do I plan on getting one.
> I don't view people as below me or above me, if you have a tattoo or a tooth missing or w/e, I will not judge you. Although if it was caused by a beer bottle I might considered a few jokes






My tattoos aren't trashy,they are well done portraits of wildlife as I love animals.  I have no problems wearing long sleeve shirts, although I know a few nurses with the same as I. Maybe they can because they are nurses though.  I guess will see what happens. I'm still a student h34r:


----------



## Medic Tim (May 1, 2013)

everyplace I have worked ...tattoos were ok as long as they were not "offensive".


----------



## Cody1911 (May 1, 2013)

Where I am at nobody cares too much. I know one of the cities fire dept's close to me doesn't allow them but anywhere else it's okay as long as they aren't offensive. I have a sleeve myself and I have actually gotten a ton of compliments on it. It means a lot to me too. I passed out getting it... 7 hours and no breaks. I told they guy man... I am feeling a little lightheaded like I am going to pass out. Next thing I know my hearing went and I started sweating bullets lol.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 1, 2013)

Our company policy is if its below the elbow you have to wear a long sleeve shirt. Also if something offensive can be seen below a t-shirt but it's above the elbow it must be covered.

I have a half sleeve on my left arm, a half sleeve on my right lower leg and script on my back. Been fighting the urge to do my other sleeve, eventually would like them to join on my back. 

I really would like ill sleeves or at least one but I I'm not sure I want to commit to wearing a long sleeve short at work during the summer.

Tattoos are more widely accepted today, by the younger generations however in EMS we deal with the older populations the majority of the time and they are not as accepting, that's why many places require you to cover them. I don't understand how people can argue "but they're becoming popular!!!!!!1!1!1!1" when they work in this profession.

There's a really cool thread of everyone's ink on here somewhere.


----------



## Cody1911 (May 1, 2013)

Robb said:


> Our company policy is if its below the elbow you have to wear a long sleeve shirt. Also if something offensive can be seen below a t-shirt but it's above the elbow it must be covered.
> 
> I have a half sleeve on my left arm, a half sleeve on my right lower leg and script on my back. Been fighting the urge to do my other sleeve, eventually would like them to join on my back.
> 
> ...



I remember I saw a paramedic his whole skin was covered in them. I mean legs, arms, neck, chest, back, everything. He works part time. He's a reall cool guy but I think he's been turned down a few places because of it. He's a really good medic!


----------



## FearTheSkill (May 1, 2013)

*From most jobs*

I think you have to be careful with your tattoos, because many job interviews I've received, the first question is do you have tattoos. What I would do since they're not offensive is wear a long sleeve shirt to your interview whatever it is, and get your foot in the door then if they ask tell them. Good luck


----------



## BklynGnome (May 2, 2013)

I have to wear long sleeves every day to work because of my tattoos, or really because of one in particular(as I have many) - a modification of a classic Sailor Jerry design, which features a topless mermaid (although mine has "pasties" over the nipples)... I got it long before I thought I'd ever work in EMS or any medical profession... I don't regret it really, I still love the tattoo, but now I have to wear long sleeves year round.  The way I deal with it, is I bought a bunch of those sports sleeves - the ones you see NBA players wear - that way I can at least take them off between calls.


----------



## J B (May 2, 2013)

Where I grew up, the only people with tattoos were sailors, people who spent time in jail, and high school dropouts... I know they're popular and everyone gets them these days, but I can't help judging at least a little.

How many MDs, judges, lawyers, etc have full sleeves on their arms?  

I think nowadays having a little tattoo on the ankle or wrist seems completely acceptable in even the most "professional"/formal of environments, but anything more than that will definitely change the way a lot of people see you - especially the older generation.


----------



## firecoins (May 2, 2013)

my company requires offensive tattoos in visible places or your fired.


----------



## Trailrider (May 6, 2013)

I don't have any issues covering up, as I would prefer to preserve my tattoos and not have them destroyed by the sun etc.  For the most part it doesn't get to overly hot here, we only have 2 seasons. That is, winter and construction

I'm suprised we don't have more people on here with ink commenting.


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 6, 2013)

J B said:


> Where I grew up, the only people with tattoos were sailors, people who spent time in jail, and high school dropouts... I know they're popular and everyone gets them these days, but I can't help judging at least a little.
> 
> How many MDs, judges, lawyers, etc have full sleeves on their arms?
> 
> I think nowadays having a little tattoo on the ankle or wrist seems completely acceptable in even the most "professional"/formal of environments, but anything more than that will definitely change the way a lot of people see you - especially the older generation.



Everyone has a right to their own opinion. With that said I don't think people are deserved to be judged by their appearance or choice of self expression. You don't know me, my background or personality yet you admit you'd judge me because I have tattoos. I have a saying my grandfather told me before he died on my back. I have a snowman running through the forest and snowflakes falling from a cloud because I'm a mountain boy and love the winter. I have a diamond that three of my closest friends also have somewhere on them. With all that ink I'm a full time medic, teach, have interns and ridealongs consistently and have a file full off than your and "kudos" that patients have sent in to my agency after I've cared for them. I volunteer my time, i help my handicapped neighbor take her trash out...she likes my tattoos, says they're art. Still think I'm a bad person? Sorry that came out somewhat confrontational and wasn't meant to be. It's is a topic close to my heart. 

Fwiw I know a few doctors with a lot of tattoos. I know many lawyers that party harder than college kids.


----------



## Marques951 (May 7, 2013)

I do not have any myself, I personally do not care what someone has tattooed on their body as long as they can get the job done.  If I was needing a medic or firefighter to save my life, the last thing I would worry about is their tattoos lol.


----------



## STXmedic (May 7, 2013)

I really want to get some script on my forearms, but I've been refraining because I feel it would appear unprofessional in certain settings (and I despise long sleeves). So trying to think of some more concealable ideas. Curse my conservative upbringing :glare: :lol:

I think tattoos are a great form of expression, and can be very tactful as well. At the field level, I don't think it's a big deal. Higher up in the ranks, however, I think there's still a stigma of a need to appear a clean-cut professional.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 7, 2013)

I have been collecting tattoo's for the past 12 years. I have full 2 sleeves on my arms, and I am now working on my chest and back. 
Regardless of my own opinion I also understand it is still a sensitive subject with conservatives, the elderly, and some peoples perception of "professionalism." As a result, I do not get anything tattooed I can not cover with a long sleeve uniform collar shirt. The old saying "Anywhere where the judge can't see" applies in my mind. Not because I agree with it, but as long as gays, women, mentally ill, minorities, and anyone else are persecuted  for being "different", so will people with tattoos. The difference is, I chose to be this way and I can wear a long sleeve uniform shirt and effectively eliminate my perceived difference, which I am grateful for.
When people see me off duty, they are absolutely blown away I am a Paramedic and also balancing a 3.5 GPA at university. Screw um..... Get as many tattoo's you want, just be willing and capable of abiding by "anywhere the judge can't see" rule of thumb, you will be fine.


----------



## Epi-do (May 7, 2013)

firecoins said:


> my company requires offensive tattoos in visible places or your fired.



I am sure you meant NO offensive tattoos, but reading this made me laugh.

I only have one tat - a dolphin on my hip.  Because of its location, most people will never see it.  Personally, I think the content is more important than the location when determining if a tat should be covered while at work, but I know most employers don't see it that way.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 7, 2013)

Epi-do said:


> I am sure you meant NO offensive tattoos, but reading this made me laugh.
> 
> I only have one tat - a dolphin on my hip.  Because of its location, most people will never see it.  Personally, I think the content is more important than the location when determining if a tat should be covered while at work, but I know most employers don't see it that way.



I was hoping the original context was correct, that sounds like a really interesting and fun place to work!


----------



## J B (May 7, 2013)

Robb said:


> Everyone has a right to their own opinion. With that said I don't think people are deserved to be judged by their appearance or choice of self expression. You don't know me, my background or personality yet you admit you'd judge me because I have tattoos. I have a saying my grandfather told me before he died on my back. I have a snowman running through the forest and snowflakes falling from a cloud because I'm a mountain boy and love the winter. I have a diamond that three of my closest friends also have somewhere on them. With all that ink I'm a full time medic, teach, have interns and ridealongs consistently and have a file full off than your and "kudos" that patients have sent in to my agency after I've cared for them. I volunteer my time, i help my handicapped neighbor take her trash out...she likes my tattoos, says they're art. Still think I'm a bad person? Sorry that came out somewhat confrontational and wasn't meant to be. It's is a topic close to my heart.
> 
> Fwiw I know a few doctors with a lot of tattoos. I know many lawyers that party harder than college kids.



I don't think it's right that people are judged on appearance and I try not to do it, but for better and for worse, stereotypes are a key factor in how the brain assesses people we don't know yet.

The "tattoos = bad guy" stereotype is going away thanks to people like you, but I think it will take a while.  It is just is what it is.


----------



## Wheel (May 7, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> I have been collecting tattoo's for the past 12 years. I have full 2 sleeves on my arms, and I am now working on my chest and back.
> Regardless of my own opinion I also understand it is still a sensitive subject with conservatives, the elderly, and some peoples perception of "professionalism." As a result, I do not get anything tattooed I can not cover with a long sleeve uniform collar shirt. The old saying "Anywhere where the judge can't see" applies in my mind. Not because I agree with it, but as long as gays, women, mentally ill, minorities, and anyone else are persecuted  for being "different", so will people with tattoos. The difference is, I chose to be this way and I can wear a long sleeve uniform shirt and effectively eliminate my perceived difference, which I am grateful for.
> When people see me off duty, they are absolutely blown away I am a Paramedic and also balancing a 3.5 GPA at university. Screw um..... Get as many tattoo's you want, just be willing and capable of abiding by "anywhere the judge can't see" rule of thumb, you will be fine.



It depends greatly on what area of the country you work in too. I've lived in Texas and Arkansas, and I would die wearing long sleeves all year.


----------



## STXmedic (May 7, 2013)

Wheel said:


> It depends greatly on what area of the country you work in too. I've lived in Texas and Arkansas, and I would die wearing long sleeves all year.



Yup. South Texas here. In January it's still too warm for long sleeves.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 7, 2013)

I also have something called a "tat jacket" which I rarely have to use, but its available when needed, try googling it. Other than that if you need them covered but do not want to wear a long sleeve uniform shirt, under Armour. They sell some nice tight fitting "heat grear" moisture wicking shirts which are UV protected for your tats(SPF 30 I think), match your uniform shirt, and help keep you cool.

Or, screw it. If your in an area where your agency is cool with it and the community does not mind, show um if you like. As long as its not one of the things from the EMS memes thread we are discussing


----------



## jkrewko (May 7, 2013)

i have full sleeves, my chest, stomach and knuckles tattooed. i have never had a problem and i work in multiple towns as a paramedic. 

you'd be surprised how many older people have them. 

for those who say they are judging your peers and coworkers because they have tattoos, shame on you, it's America in 2013!


----------



## STXmedic (May 7, 2013)

jkrewko said:


> i have full sleeves, my chest, stomach and knuckles tattooed. i have never had a problem and i work in multiple towns as a paramedic.
> 
> you'd be surprised how many older people have them.
> 
> for those who say they are judging your peers and coworkers because they have tattoos, shame on you, it's America in 2013!



You can say shame and tsk your fingers all you want. The stigma is still there whether you like it or not. It's less prevalent at the field level, but its certainly there as you move higher in your career.


----------



## ElleHart (May 7, 2013)

Usually depends where you work and your agency. My department doesn't really care. My partner has a full sleeve and a full chest piece that you can see. Which generally brings up pretty good conversation. We work in nyc so half e time the patients are covered in merge tattoos than we are.


----------



## Fish (May 7, 2013)

Trailrider said:


> anyone have/want to get more tattoos? Do you think it affects how people view you? Are their tattoos more professional then others?  I'm just curious,because I have a sleeve and i'm pretty new in emergency services.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No matter ones personal beliefs, some services will make you cover your tattoo up. It is viewed as unprofessional, and it is policy.

And then again, some services do not care at all and allow for their staff to have full sleeves exposed and eve neck tattoos.

I do think it affects how certain age groups or people with certain mind sets view you, I do not think there is such thing as a "professional" or more professional tattoo, but I do think there are ones that completely lack taste or class.

I would like a tattoo, but I will not get one where it is visible. My service does not allow it, and I do not want to wear the sleeve to cover them up. I cannot decide what I want on my body for life, so I have yet to actually get one.


----------



## TheLocalMedic (May 8, 2013)

How about just having a rule against having crappy tattoos visible?  I mean, if it's nice, take pride and show it.  But if it's a horrible ugly one that your friend put on you or you got in Tijuana when you were drunk, then realize that nobody wants to see it.


----------



## Fish (May 8, 2013)

TheLocalMedic said:


> How about just having a rule against having crappy tattoos visible?  I mean, if it's nice, take pride and show it.  But if it's a horrible ugly one that your friend put on you or you got in Tijuana when you were drunk, then realize that nobody wants to see it.



Then there lies the problem, everyones opinion of "crappy" and "nice" differs. Especially when the tattoo is on the person under question


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 9, 2013)

jkrewko said:


> i have full sleeves, my chest, stomach and knuckles tattooed. i have never had a problem and i work in multiple towns as a paramedic.
> 
> you'd be surprised how many older people have them.
> 
> for those who say they are judging your peers and coworkers because they have tattoos, shame on you, it's America in 2013!



That is great, I would love to do my hands and knuckles, but I think I am going to wait until I am closer to retired; or risen to a position where I am the one making the rules and doing the influencing. You are right it is America in 2013 but how many women do we have in congress? About %16 and they make up over %50 of the U.S. population. How many female presidents? 0. How many visibly tattooed CEO's, judges, Political figures,  ect? None that I am aware of. Even though you are absolutely correct and I agree and respect what your saying, but.....
 the truth is 2013 America is no different than 1950's america among some. Many people in power who influence society, in addition to half the U.S. who still have this conservative attitude.


----------



## Clipper1 (May 9, 2013)

Tattoos are now fashionable but that does not mean they will be 5 years from now.  But unlike a bad haircut or bell bottoms, tattoos are permanent unless you do a painful and expensive removal.   Grunge, punk, goth, the hair and piercing fashions of the 80s are also now out of favor although they do try to resurrect them occasionally. Most who have been through that decade cringe.  Some even thought the loop ear lobes would become the next latest craze but fortunately not many are rushing out to get a permanent disfigurement.  One couple had their looped ears surgically repaired when their child was being laughed at by other kids in school. Sometimes what you have done to your body will affect others as the fashion changes.  This also includes infections which we now know even the best places can have contaminated equipment.

Many of the older people who got tattoos when they were younger now regret it. Their body has changed which also changed the art of the tattoo and usually not for the better. Some have said they also had career opportunities missed because of the tattoos.  Tattoo removal is a big business because people who got visible tattoos when they were in their teens and early 20s have now figured out they want to go for professional jobs in a very competitive market. If there are many qualified applicants for a job, it will then come down to who will give the more professional image to the broader audience which will also consist of many different cultures.  This is not just a young or old thing.  But, even at that, some parents of kids from the inner cities are leary of tattoos since it often has represented gangs. They would rather not have their kids thinking your "art" is cool. 

The nurses you see with tattoos might be the ones who got passed up for promotions or didn't get into the ICUs or that well paying pharmaceutical job.  In many ICUs long sleeves are banned for infection reason. This means you will not work in a NICU, some Surgical ICUs or any of the other ICUs depending on the policies. Even the floors are starting to get rid of lab or scrub jackets.  Even the strongest nursing unions can not fight some written polices or those which affect patient care by a conflict of interest. They won't even try. 

Your decision on getting  tattoos should depend on what you want to do with your life besides just right now. If you are positive you want to remain an EMT or Paramedic with just on lenient company and don't care about promotions even when you are 30, 40 or 50 then you might be okay. That is okay as long as the company is never taken over, closes, new management comes in or you get injured where you might have to look for another job.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 9, 2013)

Ya its such a recent fad.....
I am sure it will pass.... :wacko:


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 9, 2013)

Clipper1 said:


> Tattoos are now fashionable but that does not mean they will be 5 years from now.  But unlike a bad haircut or bell bottoms, tattoos are permanent unless you do a painful and expensive removal.   Grunge, punk, goth, the hair and piercing fashions of the 80s are also now out of favor although they do try to resurrect them occasionally. Most who have been through that decade cringe.  Some even thought the loop ear lobes would become the next latest craze but fortunately not many are rushing out to get a permanent disfigurement.  One couple had their looped ears surgically repaired when their child was being laughed at by other kids in school. Sometimes what you have done to your body will affect others as the fashion changes.  This also includes infections which we now know even the best places can have contaminated equipment.
> 
> Many of the older people who got tattoos when they were younger now regret it. Their body has changed which also changed the art of the tattoo and usually not for the better. Some have said they also had career opportunities missed because of the tattoos.  Tattoo removal is a big business because people who got visible tattoos when they were in their teens and early 20s have now figured out they want to go for professional jobs in a very competitive market. If there are many qualified applicants for a job, it will then come down to who will give the more professional image to the broader audience which will also consist of many different cultures.  This is not just a young or old thing.  But, even at that, some parents of kids from the inner cities are leary of tattoos since it often has represented gangs. They would rather not have their kids thinking your "art" is cool.
> 
> ...



That's odd cause I know quite a few ER and ICU nurses as well as charge nurses with tattoos...

With how widespread tattoos are when I'm 30, 40 or 50 the majority of the population will have tattoos...so unless everyone with them decides they aren't cool anymore I don't think your argument holds any water. In today's standards absolutely I agree with you, 10, 20 or 30 years down the road I do not. 

How are tattoos making these people get passed up for jobs? Hand, neck or face tattoos I understand but a sleeve which is covered by long sleeves, which should be worn at an interview and generally in most office settings, should have no bearing on your employability. Now if you're going to these interviews in a short sleeve shirt all sleeved out I don't think the tattoos are what put the last nail in your coffin, I'm sure they won't help but the fact that you wore short sleeves to an interview says something about your personality, in my opinion.


----------



## Clipper1 (May 9, 2013)

My father or  his friends who served in the military didn't have tattoo sleeves.  A few got tattoos representing their military branch. Some admitted to getting a drunken sailor type tattoo. You'll hear stories like that now from patients who may now regret it. Most of these tattoos are barely distinguishable with cancer lesions and surgeries.  Your tat jacket is going to get messed up when you have open heart surgery with  sternotomy and chest tube scars.  

Some do get stuck in one style or fad. There are  "hippies" who are still living that life well into their senior years even though the 60s are long gone. I bet there are quite a few fads or lifestyles you laugh at and you think they wouldn't work for a company you might own even though they might be well educated and well mannered. 

What about the young kids who are already frightened and see a snake on your arm with the Star of Life tattoo? What about the tattoos which look like big eyes of monsters coming at them? Small children and those who are developmentally delayed aren't forming a fad opinion.


----------



## Clipper1 (May 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> That's odd cause I know quite a few ER and ICU nurses as well as charge nurses with tattoos...



Some hospitals are lenient. Some might be real crap houses to work in with poor benefits, lousy pay with horrible management and have to hire whoever they can get.  If pickings are slim, policies lighten up. If there is a large supply of well qualified individuals, how many with visible sleeves are going to get picked?  You might ask what the hospital's policy is and what might happen when management no longer looks the other way.  We also had RNs and other staff in the Neonatal unit who had been covering their tattoos up with clothes. When the policy changed to bare arms, the tattoos were revealed and due to policy, they had to transfer out of the NICU. It was hard for these highly specialized RNs to find jobs in another NICU since almost every one in the US and most of Europe have similar policies.  Since the policies for tattoos were already in place and the bare arms policy was for the safety of the infants, no union could support them.

If you want to get into another discussion about doctors, remember many are self employed. Others wear suits or lab coats. They can also pick their neighborhoods and often their patients. But, I doubt if a hospital would want a doctor with more tattoos than the gang members representing them.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (May 9, 2013)

its not worth your time, trust me Rob ;-)


----------



## Clipper1 (May 9, 2013)

If someone else disagrees with you, they are a troll?

I am just telling you that life is full of options. Employers also have options. Plan your goals carefully.  Yours to get a full tattoo jacket in your advanced years might not be appropriate for someone at 18 who still has not had a career or even know what goals there are in a profession.


----------



## Ecgg (May 9, 2013)

What is if it's a sleeve of Florence Nightingale? Do I still have a shot of becoming a Nurse in the ICU?


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 9, 2013)

Well congratulations to your father and his friends. I'm eternally great full for their service and respect their decision that they did not want sleeves. 

I've met plenty of vets with tattoos like you describe, some are regretful of them others love them and love to tell the story behind them, even if they don't look like they did originally.

If you're really worried about how they'll look down the road I hate to break it to you but your old is is still gonna look worn and elderly, with or without tattoos. 

I never advocated displaying tattoos at work, whether they be offensive, scary, creepy, cute, cuddly whatever you want to label them, quite to the contrary actually.


----------



## RocketMedic (May 9, 2013)

Robb said:


> Well congratulations to your father and his friends. I'm eternally great full for their service and respect their decision that they did not want sleeves.
> 
> I've met plenty of vets with tattoos like you describe, some are regretful of them others love them and love to tell the story behind them, even if they don't look like they did originally.
> 
> ...



One of the best infantry NCOs I have ever met was denied promotion because he had a "gang-affiliated" tattoo on the right side of his neck. The tattoo? A Screaming Eagle with a Red, White and Blue flag shaped like 1818 (referencing the Flag Act) and sheltering "huddled masses yearning to breathe free". Looking at his neck was basically America, but it made reenlistment hard for him.


----------



## Trailrider (May 11, 2013)

Robb said:


> Well congratulations to your father and his friends. I'm eternally great full for their service and respect their decision that they did not want sleeves.
> 
> I've met plenty of vets with tattoos like you describe, some are regretful of them others love them and love to tell the story behind them, even if they don't look like they did originally.
> 
> ...





Well if they get that bad I would get them touched up


----------



## Handsome Robb (May 11, 2013)

Trailrider said:


> Well if they get that bad I would get them touched up



Agreed! But I do know at some point I'm gonna have to let them go.


----------



## CFal (May 13, 2013)

One of my instructors had his arms all tatted up, his response to patients criticizing them was I could go and you could call for another ambulance but their probably going to just send me again.


----------



## Clipper1 (May 13, 2013)

Ecgg said:


> What is if it's a sleeve of Florence Nightingale? Do I still have a shot of becoming a Nurse in the ICU?



I thought I had explained this in an earlier post but I will clarify it.

Hospitals usually have policies against any visible tattoos.  In the past tattoos were okay if they could be covered up with clothing (not bandaids on hands).  For infection reasons, long sleeved clothes are now no longer permitted in many ICUs and certain floor units.  If you have visible tattoos you may be asked to transfer to another unit which does still allow tattoos to be covered or you could be terminated. Since this is a policy which is directed towards patient care, unions will not defend you nor would you be hired for a position if you have tattoos visible.


----------

